# S@squ@tch's N1: Against the Cult of the Reptile God OOC (Full)



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2007)

* Terror by night! The village of Orlane is dying.  Once a small and thriving community, Orlane has become a maze of locked doors and frightened faces.  Strangers are shunned, trade has withered.  Rumors flourish, growing wilder with each retelling.  Terrified peasants flee their homes, abandoning their farms with no explanation.  Others simply disappear...

No one seems to know the cause of the decay -- why are there no clues?  Who skulks through the twisted shadows of the night?  Who or what is behind the doom that has overtaken the village?  It will take a brave and skillful band of adventurers to solve the dark riddle of Orlane! *​









*3.5 Edition rules *
*# of characters:*: 4 or 5
*Level: *  2nd
*Starting Equipment: *: 900 gp
*Alignment: * No Evil
*Ability Generation:* 32 point buy
*Hit Points:* Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.
*Source Material:*: Core + Complete Series, subject to approval by me.
*Setting:* Core Greyhawk.  Orlane is a small village near Hochoch (where the campaign will start from)
*Speed:* I try to post once a day, I am looking for a fast paced game, but allowing time for character development and interaction with the world.


Thanks!

* Present Cast: *

* Player #1: Strahd von Zarovich - Roland, Human Cleric of Pelor 2
Player #2: Ye Olde Albatross - Alessin Greenbond, Elven Rogue 2
Player #3: Airwalkrr - Ari the Flame - Elven Wizard 2
Player #4: Scranford - Gideon Novak, Fighter/Barbarian
Player #5: Phoenix8008: Stonefist, Dwarf Monk 2 
Player #6: Rhun: Zazz, Elven Rogue 2 *​
* Past Cast: *

* Player #1: Ayden - Krager, Dwarven Cleric of Hanseath 2 - Whereabouts unknown
*​


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 9, 2007)

*Saved for later*

Saved for later


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 10, 2007)

Stonefist walks with his staff thumping the dirt beside him with each step. His eyes and ears keen for any threat...


OOC: Khelgar??? What's that? Thanks for the pick S@squ@tch, sounds like lots of fun. I'll finish up my equipment tomorrow and add it to the character post in the other thread. Or will there be a Rogue's Gallery thread? Or is this where you want the final character posted? Picked SandyBrown for my color...

I added a couple more pictures under my character post in the other thread that may work better for tokenizing.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 10, 2007)

Krager reporting for duty!

Here is to our mugs overflowing with the finest ale and washing away the taste of our foe's blood from our mouths...

A dwarven monk on the edge of losing control and a dwarven priest always losing his control. Let the festivus begin in earnest...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

Khelgar Ironfirst is the dwarf monk from Neverwinter Nights 2.  

Ayden - I use the PHB background, and cannot see your color, can you choose another?


----------



## Ayden (Sep 10, 2007)

Rog and done.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ahhh, that explains it. I haven't had a chance to get NWN2 yet.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 10, 2007)

Everyone please post your characters to the RG thread.

We'll kick the adventure off once all 5 character sheets are added and proofed in the RG.

Ayden: Can you list Krager's total weight on his sheet -- also, please list his spells selected.  You can change it on a daily basis (IG),  but I'd like to keep track of them there.  Thanks!

Now, for the entire party - do you want to have known each other before the start of the adventure, or do you want to be somewhat thrown together?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, feeling silly here, but where is the RG thread? Don't see it in 'Talking the Talk' or 'Playing the game' sections. Unless this thread is also the RG? (Sorry for not knowing normal procedure. I've been playing LEW, but this will be my first other PbP.) I'm gonna post the character here just in case and if it's not the right spot, then I'll move it.

Okay, I found it...Didn't even know there was such a place...



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Now, for the entire party - do you want to have known each other before the start of the adventure, or do you want to be somewhat thrown together?



With the background I've written for him so far, it would be better for him to be thrown together with the others. Unless his history has happened a while ago and he's been here for a bit. Whatever is easiest for you...


----------



## Ayden (Sep 10, 2007)

Getting ready to hit the pit, but I will get the spells and weight squared away tomorrow.

As for knowing the others, I wouldn't mind it, but I will go with whatever the group decides.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 10, 2007)

Happy to be here, thanks s@squ@tch!

Alessin's color will be orchid. 

I see Alessin as somewhat of a loner, at least initially. It makes more sense for him to be thrown together with the other PCs by circumstance. My $.02.

More to come later!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, Stonefist is all done including equipment. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 10, 2007)

Updates have been placed.

Any chance in keeping with Krager's background that his potions of CLW could be alcoholic (whiskey was what I had in mind)? Just a theme thing that I could use when he encounters "weaker" healing potions made by non-dwarves.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 11, 2007)

Ayden: That's fine with the CLW.  Also, I believe Trager's movespeed would still be 20' even in the banded mail, since he is a dwarf:

From the SRD: _Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations). _


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet! I'm in. Will post later this evening.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 11, 2007)

s@s, I wanted to let you know that I will not be able to complete Alessin's sheet today, because I have to drive an hour and a half tonight for a wake. I am hoping that I can finish the sheet tomorrow. I hope that doesn't put too much of damper on the game's inception.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 11, 2007)

I doubt it should -- yours won't be the last character sheet to be completed, I think.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2007)

Bump to get FreeXenon's attention.


----------



## scranford (Sep 12, 2007)

You've got another fighter here ready to jump in if no response ; ).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 12, 2007)

scranford said:
			
		

> You've got another fighter here ready to jump in if no response ; ).




I was getting ready to make a post to accept alternates -- I will give FreeXenon until tomorrow to make a post indicating that he is going to play in this game, if I don't hear back, then I will ask you to join as the fighter-type, if you are ok with that.


----------



## scranford (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats Cool.

I remember the fun we had in Phaetons Falcons. I was Ickle. Especially after the GM deserted us.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 13, 2007)

Scranford, you're in!   

Please pick a color, a character image, and post your character sheet to the RG.  Thanks!


----------



## scranford (Sep 13, 2007)

Great! I'll finish up the character and post him tonight.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 14, 2007)

*character sheet at last!*

s@s,

Alessin's character sheet has been posted now (including a token with his image)! Sorry it took me so long. Please check it out and let me know if you need more info, correction, clarification, etc.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2007)

YOA: No problem, I took a quick look at the char sheet, and the only thing I can see is that Alessin should have 12 hp instead of 14 (6 @ 1st, then 4 , + 2 for Constitution)


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 14, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> YOA: No problem, I took a quick look at the char sheet, and the only thing I can see is that Alessin should have 12 hp instead of 14 (6 @ 1st, then 4 , + 2 for Constitution)



You're right, for some reason I thought he had a +2 CON modifier for a moment there. Fixed now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 14, 2007)

Holy crap guys. 
I had no idea separate thread had been started or that I had been chosen.   

Well... I guess you guy got this started so... have fun.   
Good luck S@s with your first game. I t should be a great learning experience.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry about that FreeXenon.  

I am accepting alternates though, if you are interested.

All:  I've updated the tactical map with coordinates, so please adjust your actions that contain moves to reflect where you end up.  

@ Phoenix: please post your actions for Stonefist.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 15, 2007)

Not a prob. Sure keep me as an alt.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 15, 2007)

Jeez! That snuck up on me. Didn't even see that there was an IC thread up yet. Sorry about the delay. I'm reading the posts now to catch up, and I'll post shortly. As an aside, might I suggest putting in links to each relevant thread (IC, OOC, and RG) in the first post of each of those threads S@squ@tch?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2007)

Let me know if you have problems reading the map and coordinates -- I aim to please.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2007)

I've updated my signature to include the links to the RG, IC, and OOC for the game.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 18, 2007)

S@squ@tch, minor note: For round 2 Stonefist didn't move to square F4, he was already there. Not majorly important, but since learning he can't do a move action and a Flurry in the same round I'm just trying to keep it straight in my own head and for future reference.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

Phoenix - you're right, I forgot to remove that when I did the copy/paste from Round 1.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 18, 2007)

Cool. BTW, what system are you using to make those maps? They look great! Is it difficult to use?


----------



## Ayden (Sep 18, 2007)

Well...I may not be able to hit anything, but between my Con, Feat and genetic stock, it doesn't look like I will be getting sick anytime soon...*L*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 18, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Cool. BTW, what system are you using to make those maps? They look great! Is it difficult to use?




I'm using Maptool -- YeOldeAlbatross turned me onto it in his Conquest of Bloodsworn Vale game.  It isn't that hard once you spend about an hour getting used to it and figuring out how everything works.



			
				Ayden said:
			
		

> Well...I may not be able to hit anything, but between my Con, Feat and genetic stock, it doesn't look like I will be getting sick anytime soon...*L*




I'm quite impressed!  It is obvious that Stonefist is not a true dwarf.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 18, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm quite impressed!  It is obvious that Stonefist is not a true dwarf.




Its all those years with the humans...kicks indeed...*snort*

(j/k)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 19, 2007)

His heritage is now in question.

Round 3 results are up.  

Has this become a pillow fight?  Will one side start to hit the broad side of a barn?  Tune in and see what happens in round 4!!!  

@Scranford: If there is a piece of artwork you would rather have for Gideon, post it to his RG sheet and I will swap it out for the default one I assigned to you.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 19, 2007)

Whatdya think I am? A half-dwarf?! Bah!    

OK, I've put away my pillow and broke out a can a' whoop@$$! Let the hitting commence!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 19, 2007)

Some nice rolls so far for Round 4! Looks like the tide may be turning!


----------



## Ayden (Sep 19, 2007)

Why did I do my roll at 4am and then wait until almost noon to post...I swear I jinxed myself by getting caught up in the moment and then leaving for work knowing I was a nansy. *sigh*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like most of us only get to hit on the badguys every other round!    :\


----------



## Ayden (Sep 21, 2007)

And when I do finally get a hit, it is for bare min amount plus strength. So much was wasted when I destroyed the floor tile...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure Daron will send you the bill for his floor tile damages if he lives.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 21, 2007)

s@squ@tch, I think the new map shows Alessin in the wrong spot. Shouldn't he be in K4 after his 5' step?


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 21, 2007)

I will be out of town this weekend for a convention, so feel free to NPC me. Ari will probably continue to use his bow from the back.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2007)

YeOldeAlbatross said:
			
		

> s@squ@tch, I think the new map shows Alessin in the wrong spot. Shouldn't he be in K4 after his 5' step?





oops, fixed!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 21, 2007)

S@squ@tch, so is Ari being NPC'd as of this current round 6 since he didn't post a move and it sounds like he may be gone now for the weekend?


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 21, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> S@squ@tch, so is Ari being NPC'd as of this current round 6 since he didn't post a move and it sounds like he may be gone now for the weekend?



NPC! NPC! NPC!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess I'm not the only anxious one.   

Whew. I was worried there for a minute.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 21, 2007)

Not at all, I'm enjoying this combat, and eager to put these lizards to the sword!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll NPC him this weekend, I'm pretty sure the lizards will put you to the sword, err, fall in the next few rounds.


----------



## Ayden (Sep 21, 2007)

I need the odd round to happen again so I can deliver a Hanseath style smack down...


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 23, 2007)

Back in town! Thanks for running him sasquatch.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 24, 2007)

It was very difficult, Airwalkrr!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 27, 2007)

I hope to get an update in soon -- I've been knocked on my @ss by illness.  Sorry!

RG's updated for XP and treasure.

360 xp for everyone!


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Sep 27, 2007)

s@s,

Hope you're feeling better man!

What did each share of the treasure from the trogs...I mean, lizardlike humanoids ...come to per PC?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2007)

I've really liked the roleplaying that has been happening after the combat -- I've been keeping a low profile in the thread while the party 'comes together', and it seems like there will be some good intraparty dynamics going forward. 

I will advance the scene this evening -- basically waking up in the morning and setting out for Orlane.  I'll give you the rest of the day to do any additional roleplaying/healing.


----------



## Ayden (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice...I need to save innkeepers' lives more often...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 3, 2007)

Just as a baseline FYI - I usually like to see all of the members in party respond before advancing a scene -- it doesn't need to be much, just enough that you are aware of whats going on.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hiatus*

Hello, all!

I apologize for my absence these last few days, but unfortunately life has thrown my family a bit of a curve ball.

What should have been a routine visit to the pediatrician for my 6-month old son has become a bit of a scare. The doctor is concerned about the size and shape of his head, and so we are undergoing tests. First a CT Scan, then an MRI, and now we are awaiting results to see where we go from here. I have had to put the gaming on hold for a bit while dealing with all of this, and I'm trying to spend more time in support of my family.

Please don't delete the bookmarks for this game, as I will return when I can. Hopefully, we will get good test results, and all will return to normal shortly.

Thank you all for understanding!
YOA


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 5, 2007)

Take care of your son -- that is most important. 

When he is better, feel free to rejoin -- I'll run Alessin as an NPC in the meantime.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 5, 2007)

*Update*

Everyone,

First, thanks to you all for the kind words and well-wishing. I really appreciate them, and so does my family. It's great to feel like I'm a part of a community of friends, even though none of you actually know me beyond the screen name. That's part of why I wouldn't do my PbP gaming anywhere else. 

Now, an update on my son's health: The CTScan looks promising, but it didn't quite have good enough resolution to rule out hydrocephalus. Hence, the MRI, and now we are awaiting the results of that test (hopefully today!) Our hope is that our son does not have hydrocephalus, but even if he does not, the next step is physical therapy (for some tightness in his neck muscles, and some slight delays in gross motor skills such as rolling over, etc.), and likely a fitting for an orthotic helmet to help reshape his developing skull. Okay, that's probably more than any of you really wanted to know, but there you go.

So, what about gaming? Well, now that the initial emotional shock has abated, and we are dealing with the situation day by day, I think I can get back in the swing of things, at least a little bit. I'm going to start by resuming posting in the games for which I am a player, and see how that works out. I'm not ready to resume DMing, which is considerably more time intensive, but if things work out well, I'd love to get things going again. For my players, please keep an eye on the OOC threads, hopefully it won't be too long. For Insight, s@squ@tch, and my fellow players in those respective games, Droban and Alessin should have posts up soon.

Again, thanks to all of you for your kindness and understanding!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2007)

That's tough YOA. I hope your son fares well in the upcoming tests and procedures.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, Airwalkrr and Ayden both appear to be busy with other things at the moment (haven't seen them logged on for a few days).

That being said, Gideon, Stonefist, and Alessin, all have shown interest in heading to the inn.  I will assume that Krager and Ari have no objections to following along.

With a party of 5, I will usually advance the scene when at least 3 of the 5 party members have replied  (after an extended lull in posting).

As this is my first DM'ing on PbP, I am welcome to any feedback on the adventure so far.

Is it too slow?  too fast?  Too little detail?  etc, etc.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 10, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OK, Airwalkrr and Ayden both appear to be busy with other things at the moment (haven't seen them logged on for a few days).
> 
> That being said, Gideon, Stonefist, and Alessin, all have shown interest in heading to the inn.  I will assume that Krager and Ari have no objections to following along.
> 
> ...



Here's my feedback, s@s!

Overall, I'm enjoying this game a lot! The combat was handled very well, you did a great job on the character-by-character actions. The map was a huge plus!  I'm happy with the amount of detail and description provided for the game on the whole.

As for the pace, I could see things going a bit faster. As you alluded to above, I'm not sure it's necessary to always wait for all five players to post something before advancing things. If that's the case, one or two busy people will slow the pace down to a crawl all too often. And, I think people will be more motivated to follow along and keep up when they know the game's going to keep going with or without them.


----------



## Ayden (Oct 10, 2007)

I do apologize also, we had a chemical scare at the museum I am stationed at and things have been hectic getting the truth culled from the base on what the real deal is.

I should be able to get a post out tonight after my youth meeting, but I am loving the game thus far. Sorry again for my pace.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm loving everything so far as well. I agree that the pace could be a little quicker, but it's not too bad. The map in the first combat was awesome and the action was well controlled and well explained. I am also enjoying the character disagreements/attitudes. They add a nice spice of conflict between the party.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2007)

Things are going well with me. Sorry that I haven't been keeping up. Just got a little sidetracked.


----------



## YeOldeAlbatross (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll post Alessin's reply to the barkeep's comments later, but I thought I'd hold up just a bit to allow the others to jump in with dialogue of their own.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 18, 2007)

*Alternate Recruitment*

I'm fielding entries for alternates at this point in time.

Looking for at least two people who wouldn't mind stepping in and contributing.  Roles looking to fill would be a divine and arcane caster of some type, does not necessarily need to be the standard cleric and wizard.  

If you are interested, I can work your PC's background into the adventure at this point, if the need arises to actually replace one of the PC's in the current party, there are plenty of hooks available to incorporate your character into the play.

All character generation info is pretty much detailed in the first post.  I'm looking for players who enjoy a fast paced game.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey s@squ@tch,

I'd be interested in the arcane caster slot. I've got a halfling wizard looking for a home since the game he was in got cancelled. I'd have to retcon him from 3rd to 2nd level, but it wouldn't be too much trouble.


[sblock=Rowan Aledown, halfling conjurer]
Rowan stands just over three feet tall, with a weight of some thirty pounds. He has a thick mop of curly brown hair, and matching nut-brown eyes. He is of average build for a halfling, neither too slim nor too chubby. He dresses in simple traveling clothes of rough-spun wool and cotton, and usually wears a derby style hat, which he can often be seen twirling between his hands. He carries a carved walking stick of heavy, polished hardwood, which doubles as a stout club in times of trouble.

Aledown comes from a long line of troublemakers and pranksters. He also has an extremely high opinion of himself, considering himself something of a mastermind. His temper is shorter than one would expect from a halfing, and as his surname implies he has a fondness for imbibing fermented drinks.

Rowan was raised in a small village of Loeund in Keoland, his parents the owners of a tavern and brewery. As a young halfling, he learned the ways of his parent’s trade, though he never paid much attention. Although an intelligent lad, Rowan would always rather be off playing and pranking then putting any effort into actual work.

Despite all this, Rowan’s home life was good. He had caring and loving parents, and he got away with just about anything. But one fateful day, his life took an unforeseen turn. Playing a prank that cost an old bearded traveler his beard, Rowan learned a severe lesson about his troublemaking nature. The man turned out to be a wizard, and in his outrage over the prank, destroyed the Aledown’s tavern and home, burning them to the ground. When that was done, the wizard nabbed Rowan, and forced the young halfling into servitude in the wizard’s manor. The wizard, one Farenard Graycloak, was a cruel, evil man…he would often whip and torture the fee-spirited Rowan for his lack of discipline. Still, Rowan managed to learn some of the ways of magic from his despised master, and eventually managed to escape from the guarded estate to start his own life.

As it has only been a short time since his escape, Rowan still watches over his shoulder often, expecting his former master to show up and have his revenge upon him at any time. Still, the carefree life of a wandering hedge wizard seems to suit Rowan well, and he now travels the region, through northern Keoland and the surrounding realms. He has regained some of his once cheerful disposition, though he is much more cautious when it comes to pranks and causing trouble than he once was. He looks forward to the day when he can learn enough spellcraft to no longer have to worry about an enemy from his past.

*Crunch to be provided when (if) needed. *
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey s@squ@tch,
Hey Rhun,

Then I shall take the divine spot, I have some ideas, and I can flesh a character quickly.

EDIT: 
Raised as an orphan in the local temple of Pelor, Red haired Roland grew up since childhood as a devote follower of the Shining one, helping the poor, the sick and the crippled. He is known by the locals as the "Red haired Healer".
During his teenager's years, Roland devoted completely to the temple and toke over the garden as herbalists
It was at the age of 16 when he heard his deity calling him for the first time, instructing him to help all those in need and oppose all that is evil, the young cleric found out that he has granted the powers of sun and healing, now, at the age of 18 he is ready to use them all.

A simple Human Cleric of Pelor with the Healing and Sun domain powers.
I gave him Sacred Boost feat from CoD and Improved Turning ... I'm going to finish him, so if you want me to post the alt somewhere just tell me where.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

Rhun/Strahd -

Please post your PC's into the RG.  I can fill you in on how they will be placed into the campaign if needed.  

We can do that either via email or by PM.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Please post your PC's into the RG.  I can fill you in on how they will be placed into the campaign if needed.





Question: Will you allow the Conjurer Rapid Summoning Variant from the SRD/UA? I'm not a big fan of familiars, and would rather fo this route, but I wanted to get your approval...



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Rapid Summoning (Ex)
> Any time a conjurer using this variant casts a summon monster spell, its casting time is 1 standard action rather than 1 full round. (Creatures so summoned can only take a standard action in the round they are summoned.) Conjurers using this variant gain the normal benefits from enhancing a summon monster spell with the Quicken Spell feat.
> 
> A conjurer using this variant permanently gives up the ability to obtain a familiar.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 19, 2007)

That's ok.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> That's ok.




Cool beans. I'll get Rowan posted up, probably tonight.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2007)

Rowan Aledown has been posted to the Rogue's Gallery as an alternate arcane caster.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2007)

Roland the red haired healer is in the RG


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 28, 2007)

Strahd - you are up for insertion.  Keep your eyes peeled for your cue.

I would like to email you some details about your character's background in the town, as he is a resident.  you can email me at sas1995 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 29, 2007)

Rhun -- you wouldn't happen to have an urge for playing a rogue, would you?    

It appears that YOA has disappeared, I hope he hasn't run into more medical issues with his son.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Rhun -- you wouldn't happen to have an urge for playing a rogue, would you?
> 
> It appears that YOA has disappeared, I hope he hasn't run into more medical issues with his son.





I actually have a second level elven rogue that just completed a PBP game here on the boards. He currently doesn't have a home.

He needs to be updated for your game, but that would be pretty simple. He can be found here.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm here and ready


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 29, 2007)

Rhun-

I think I'm gonna need your rogue -- feel free to update for the game and post in RG.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2007)

Avaxasir has been posted to the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2007)

I suspect that Roland is the gardner is Merrika's temple ?
If so ... can I confront them ?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 30, 2007)

Sorry, Roland isn't the gardener.      But he is the red-haired man who is out walking around.   

But I do need a piece of clip art for Roland (for his token).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2007)

Token


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

(If Strahd can do it, then I can do it! )

Token for Zazz...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

Just a bump to say that I am here if you need me!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 5, 2007)

Please read your sblock in the IG thread.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Please read your sblock in the IG thread.





Ha ha ha! I'm not sure how I missed that, but I did. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Nov 9, 2007)

On a side note, I'm going to be moving this weekend so I'll probably not be posting Saturday or Sunday. Might not have internet for a few days after that from home, but I'll be able to post from work M-F without problem.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

No problem.  Good luck on the move -- I'm sure you'll be sore for days.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm flying home today, so expect an update tomorrow -- if you haven't posted your action for the coming round, this would be a great time to do it.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 1, 2007)

Scranford: Who exactly do you mean by the unconscious dudes?  (i.e. Roland and Zazz?)

XP updated in RG thread.


----------



## scranford (Dec 5, 2007)

*Gideon Novak*

Yep. I didn't have my character list handy, and was on my Iphone and its a pain in the butt to look back to previous threads. But thats right.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't posted in like a week. I've been working 15 hours a day at my store and I literally haven't had the time. It's probably going to be like this until after Christmas. After that I'll get back to my regular semi-daily posting.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, so to reset the scene, you've just defeated the constable and friends.

You all are going to stash the bodies in the room where Zazz was tied up in, do your best to cover up the signs of battle in the front room, then hole up til dark.  

Then dispose of the bodies in the some woods and lock the building behind you. (there are two entrances into the building, one in front, one in back, both are lockable, and the key ring to them was on Grover's desk.

Is that correct?

Also, what equipment are you taking from the dead men?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Is that correct?




Correct.

Re: the equipment, anything of use and anything of value. I'll check the IC thread in a bit and see if there is anything particular that stands out.

Oh, and welcome back s@squ@tch!


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 30, 2008)

What about Krager?  Are you just leaving him for dead in the Golden Grain Inn?   :\


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> What about Krager?  Are you just leaving him for dead in the Golden Grain Inn?   :\




Who is Krager?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 30, 2008)

The original dwarf priest, that Roland replaced.  No worries.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The original dwarf priest, that Roland replaced.  No worries.





LOL. Okay...that makes sense now.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this game is dead, but I thought I would post this anyway. I just took a new job (better pay!) but I will typically be working longer hours. I decided to focus on just two of my games so I won't be able to run this one for the time being. Sorry to all involved. It was fun.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 26, 2008)

That is ok.  Interest in this game has been somewhat lagged for some time, so I am ok with tabling it for the time being.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sad to see it get tabled; if you start it back up, let me know.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I am reluctant to table it, but the current cast of characters has not achieved 'critical mass' -- in the sense that IC chat and commentary was somewhat sparse.

Perhaps with a few switch outs with new blood it might work...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm still here.


----------

